# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Italia - TBN: Cuộc sát hạch quan trọng

## minhkiet0907

* (24h.com) Thứ Tư, 10/08/2011 - 10:37*

Chuẩn bị cho loạt trận vòng loại tháng tới, cả TBN lẫn Italia đều cần một cuộc thử nghiệm quan trọng để rà soát đội hình. Chiến thắng không mang nhiều ý nghĩa, nhưng rõ ràng hai đội tuyển từng lên ngôi vô địch thế giới đều cần một màn trình diễn mãn nhãn.





Tây Ban Nha từng vượt qua Italia hồi năm 2008
​

Lần cuối cùng hai nền bóng đá này gặp nhau là ở tứ kết Euro 2008 và Tây Ban Nha chiến thắng nhờ loạt 11m cân não. Thời điểm đó, Italia dù suy yếu về lực lượng nhưng họ đã xây dựng một thế trận phòng ngự phản công cực kỳ chắc chắn, hiệu quả hơn.

Italia thời Donadoni khi đó mới là đội nhiều cơ hội hơn, nhưng tài năng của Casillas đã giúp TBN chiến thắng. Chính Aragones cũng thừa nhận cuộc đấu với người Italia là thử thách cam go nhất trên con đường chinh phục ngôi châu Âu của La Furia Roja.

Từ đó đến này, cả Italia lẫn Tây Ban Nha ít nhiều cũng có sự đổi thay. Italia thất bại thê thảm tại World Cup 2010, Lippi bị trảm nhường chỗ cho Prandelli. TBN cũng bổ nhiệm Del Bosque lên thay thế và ngay lập tức, “Ngài râu kẽm” đưa đội tuyển nước này lên đỉnh thế giới.

Dưới thời Del Bosque, TBN vẫn giữ được lối đá tiqui-taca đẹp mắt và biến ảo, nhưng đã hiệu quả và thực dụng hơn. Italia thời Prandelli cũng mang theo hơi hướng tấn công đẹp mắt, quan trọng hơn ông đã phần nào có những cải tổ mạnh mẽ về nhân sự để làm mới đội quân áo Thiên thanh.






TBN đang thể hiện sức mạnh vượt trội từ nhiều năm qua
​

Cuộc tái ngộ Italia-TBN tại Bari đêm nay hoàn toàn khác cách đây 2 năm, dù tinh thần chỉ là một trận giao hữu. Với tâm lý thoải mái và chủ yếu nhằm sát hạch lực lượng, cả hai sẽ chơi tấn công quyết liệt, cống hiến cho người xem một trận cầu mãn nhãn.

Italia có lợi thế sân nhà và họ không thiếu một trụ cột quan trọng nào. Bộ ba Montolivo-De Rossi-Pirlo sẽ quán xuyến khu vực giữa sân, còn Aquilani sẽ chơi phía sau cặp tiền đạo. Đây là 4 tiền vệ có lối chơi toàn diện và óc sáng tạo nhất xứ sở mỳ ống hiện nay.

Trong sơ đồ 4-3-1-2 ưa thích của Prandelli, cặp tiền đạo Cassano-Rossi sẽ phải di chuyển rộng hơn để kết nối với tuyến dưới. Italia đã chơi thành công với cách chơi này ở vòng loại Euro 2012, bên cạnh đó họ vẫn giữ được sự chặt chẽ tương đối ở hàng thủ.

TBN đối diện với tình trạng khủng hoảng lực lượng vì chấn thương. Hai hậu vệ cánh Sergio Ramos cùng Capdevila đều không thể có mặt, Puyol cũng không có tên trong danh sách triệu tập, buộc Pique phải đá hậu vệ cùng những cái tên lạ lẫm như Iraola, Raul Albiol và Arbeloa.






Cặp tiền đạo Rossi-Cassano của Italia
​

Nhưng thiếu hụt lớn nhất của TBN nằm ở tuyến giữa, khi cả Xavi cũng phải rút lui vì chấn thương, Cesc không được gọi do yêu cầu của Wenger. Do đó, cơ hội được sát cánh cùng Xabi Alonso, Busquets ở giữa sân thuộc về tài năng trẻ đang lên của Barca, Thiago.

Bộ ba tấn công của Barca Iniesta-Villa-Pedro vẫn được trọng dụng từ đầu trận để La Furia Roja có thể chơi tiqui-taca sở trường. Nhưng chắc chắn, Del Bosque vẫn còn vài sự thử nghiệm khác với hàng loạt siêu dự bị chất lượng như Torres, David Silva hay Negredo.

Xét về nhiều mặt, ĐKVĐ thế giới TBN vẫn được đánh giá cao hơn, nhưng Italia chưa khi nào là đối thủ dễ chơi trong những trận đấu lớn. Một trận đấu cởi mở tại Bari là điều tất yếu sẽ xảy ra, nhưng tỷ số hòa có lẽ là hợp lý với thực lực hai đội hiện nay.


*Đội hình dự kiến*

*Italia:* Buffon; Maggio, Ranocchia, Chiellini, Criscito; Montolivo, De Rossi, Pirlo; Aquilani; Cassano, Rossi.

*Tây Ban Nha:*  Casillas; Iraola, Pique, Albiol, Arbeloa; Thiago, Xabi Alonso, Busquets; Iniesta, Pedro, Villa.




















* Bài dã dang* 

tin tức trong ngày
diem thi hoc vien tai chinh
diem chuan dh 2011
điểm chuẩn
điểm chuẩn đại học 2011
diem thi dai hoc 2011
giay nam

----------

